# Warning !  Attention all Men! Beware!



## Meridian (31 Jan 2007)

Police are warning all men who frequent clubs, parties and local pubs to be on alert and stay cautious when offered a drink from any woman.

Many females use a date rape drug on the market called "Beer." The drug is found in liquid form and is available anywhere. It comes in bottles, cans, from taps and in large "kegs". Beer is used by female sexual predators at parties and bars to persuade their male victims to go home and have sex with them.

A woman needs only to get a guy to consume a few units of Beer and then simply ask him home for no strings attached sex. Men are rendered helpless against this approach.

After several Beers, men will often succumb to the desires to perform sexual acts on horrific looking women whom they would never normally be attracted. After drinking Beer, men often awaken with only hazy memories of exactly what happened to them the night before, often with just a vague feeling that "some thing bad" occurred. At other times these unfortunate men are swindled out of their life's savings, in a familiar scam known as "a relationship." In extreme cases, the female may even be shrewd enough to entrap the unsuspecting male into a longer term form of servitude and punishment referred to as "marriage."

Men are much more s usceptible to this scam after Beer is administered and sex is offered by the predatory females.

Please! Forward this warning to every male you know. If you fall victim to this "Beer" scam and the women administering it, there are male support groups where you can discuss the details of your shocking encounter with similarly victimized men. For the support group nearest you, just look up "Golf Courses" in the phone book.


----------



## Baloo (31 Jan 2007)

Piper, you act like thats a bad thing.


----------



## fbr2o75 (31 Jan 2007)

This has actually happened to me, now I feel abused and used. If I can offer one piece of advice it would be to stay on your gaurd, stay strong when approached by a female and offering you a "beer."


----------



## GAP (31 Jan 2007)

fbr2o75 said:
			
		

> This has actually happened to me, now I feel abused and used. If I can offer one piece of advice it would be to stay on your gaurd, stay strong when approached by a female and offering you a "beer."



Uhh....you need to go back to the drawing board....as you get older you will realize this is a good thing!!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Jan 2007)

Piper, :clown:
You mean like this??


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2007)

Attention all Girls!! Take heed!!

It has been my experience when out and about that there are overwhelming amounts of guys who try the same trick!! Offering beer...and tequila!!

My advice to my fellow women is take the multitudes of drinks offered, and leave at the end of the night with the same girlfriends you entered with. 

As per their wishes, leave the men alone; by doing so you will help to protect these men from themselves!!


----------



## beach_bum (31 Jan 2007)

I'll second that one!   ;D  Do it to save the men.


----------



## Pea (31 Jan 2007)

Hasn't that always been the way ladies?.. Enter with girlfriends, drink for free... leave with girlfriends! Leave the men alone, like they wish.  ;D


----------



## Baloo (31 Jan 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> Hasn't that always been the way ladies?.. Enter with girlfriends, drink for free... leave with girlfriends! Leave the men alone, like they wish.  ;D



Exactly. We're not there for the women. We just wanna dance...


----------



## neko (31 Jan 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Many females use a date rape drug on the market called "Beer." The drug is found in liquid form and is available anywhere. It comes in bottles, cans, from taps and in large "kegs". Beer is used by female sexual predators at parties and bars to persuade their male victims to go home and have sex with them.
> 
> A woman needs only to get a guy to consume a few units of Beer and then simply ask him home for no strings attached sex. Men are rendered helpless against this approach.
> 
> After several Beers, men will often succumb to the desires to perform sexual acts on horrific looking women whom they would never normally be attracted. After drinking Beer, men often awaken with only hazy memories of exactly what happened to them the night before, often with just a vague feeling that "some thing bad" occurred. At other times these unfortunate men are swindled out of their life's savings, in a familiar scam known as "a relationship." In extreme cases, the female may even be shrewd enough to entrap the unsuspecting male into a longer term form of servitude and punishment referred to as "marriage."


Proving once again the inferiority of men to women as it takes more powerful drugs to do the same to us.

Or a platinum credit card.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (31 Jan 2007)

....


----------



## Cardstonkid (31 Jan 2007)

I had to keep my wife drunk for a year until we married so she thought I was a real catch. Now that she has sobered up she makes me wear a bag on my head. She often wears one too, just in case mine fal :'(ls off.


----------



## gaspasser (31 Jan 2007)

Too much, now I need a new monitor...again!

 ;D

I used a    flag...


----------



## Meridian (31 Jan 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Ahahahaha...no really...thats funny.
> 
> Piper + Cougars + Beer on Bruce's tab = One absolutally hilarious night
> 
> ...



Define cougar.. she didn't look that old (or that bad!)


----------



## gaspasser (31 Jan 2007)

Well, that depends on how many beers YOU had... 

Is there such a thing a PUBSEC???
Or BEERSEC???


----------



## medaid (1 Feb 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Piper, :clown:
> You mean like this??




mauahahaha Bruce, that is a total lie! That member of the gentler sex is way more attractive then your average cougar


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Well, she was only 29.



Geez boys, she's still a kitten.


----------



## boehm (1 Feb 2007)

Technically she would be considered a Puma, also known as a Pre-Cougar.

25-35 years old = Puma
35-50 years old = Cougar
50+ years old = Lynx


----------



## DSB (1 Feb 2007)

Hey, that's Dave in the picture.....small world eh.

DSB



			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Piper, :clown:
> You mean like this??


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2007)

boehm said:
			
		

> Technically she would be considered a Puma, also known as a Pre-Cougar.
> 
> 25-35 years old = Puma
> 35-50 years old = Cougar
> 50+ years old = Lynx



Technically she would also have to be divorced. Again, I do not qualify for designation as a cougar.

I am, as they say, in a league of my own!!  ;D

I only read the menu.


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Techniclly she would also have to be divorced. Again, I do not qualify for designation as a cougar.
> 
> I am, as they say, in a league of my own!!  ;D



You, my second-favourite bin-rat (don't forget to whom I am married!) would be classified as a "TIGER", as would she.


Roy


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2007)

Another very smart man!!  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Another very smart man!!  ;D



We're out there - most of us taken by "very smart Tigers".

Roy


----------



## medaid (2 Feb 2007)

ya... :-\ I'm very whipped by my Tiger... :'( I've lost all of my manhood, and what makes me a man because she wouldnt let me anymore... oooo somebody save me  :crybaby:


oh! btw, me likes that 29yr old


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Attention all Girls!! Take heed!!
> 
> It has been my experience when out and about that there are overwhelming amounts of guys who try the same trick!! Offering beer...and tequila!!
> 
> ...





			
				beach_bum said:
			
		

> I'll second that one!   ;D  Do it to save the men.



CB ALERT!!  :tsktsk: CB ALERT!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 CB ALERT!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CB ALERT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CB ALERT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CB ALERT!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CB ALERT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CB ALERT!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CB ALERT!!

Bust out your wingmen, boys.  There's work to be done!


----------



## Meridian (2 Feb 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> oh! btw, me likes that 29yr old



Me too.


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Bust out your wingmen, boys.  There's work to be done!


Geez, you'd think being a cop and all you'd have picked up that lil tidbit about 2 days ago.

Needless, girls don't need CB alerts. We just _know_.  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Geez, you'd think being a cop and all you'd have picked up that lil tidbit about 2 days ago.



I'm more about the long game than the fast one.



			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> Needless, girls don't need CB alerts. We just _know_.  ;D



The CB alert is _because_ of you girls, not for you.  Guys don't generally CB, unless it is for the amusement of the rest of the group, or the guy in question doesn't really need to hook up due to previous success.  I think it is in the Guy Rules.


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I'm more about the long game than the fast one.


Aren't you all?  :



> The CB alert is _because_ of you girls, not for you.  Guys don't generally CB, unless it is for the amusement of the rest of the group, or the guy in question doesn't really need to hook up due to previous success.  I think it is in the Guy Rules.



We _know_ that. Funny I didn't have hang a flashing banner to get my back-up here to aid me. It's in the girls rules. We rock.


----------



## beach_bum (2 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Aren't you all?  :
> 
> 
> We _know_ that. Funny I didn't have hang a flashing banner to get my back-up here to aid me. It's in the girls rules. We rock.



Exactly!


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2007)

Proven,

Score two for the best team!!  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> We rock.



And block.


----------



## Pea (2 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Needless, girls don't need CB alerts. We just _know_.  ;D





			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> We _know_ that. Funny I didn't have hang a flashing banner to get my back-up here to aid me. It's in the girls rules. We rock.



You got it right Vern!!  ;D It's simple. Girls Rule, Boys Drool.  :-*


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Feb 2007)

Cripes.  Could we be far from a WomenPower Rhetoric Super Thread?


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2007)

It's all good ZC,

We loves you guys!!


----------



## medaid (2 Feb 2007)

yay yay! She looooves us! ;D


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2007)

Sadly with the Cougar Bait alert being given out by ZC, all the troops found themselves vastly disappointed when not a single cougar was found to be posting in the thread....

 ;D


----------



## Pea (2 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Sadly with the Cougar Bait alert being given out by ZC, all the troops found themselves vastly disappointed when not a single cougar was found to be posting in the thread....
> 
> ;D



 :rofl: HAHA. No kidding. I've got a looooong way to go.


----------



## Justacivvy (2 Feb 2007)

boehm said:
			
		

> Technically she would be considered a Puma, also known as a Pre-Cougar.
> 
> 25-35 years old = Puma
> 35-50 years old = Cougar
> 50+ years old = Lynx



So what's under 25 range considered as? Kitten?


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2007)

Justacivvy said:
			
		

> So what's under 25 range considered as? Kitten?



Yep, that's it. You sound experienced in the area.


----------



## medaid (2 Feb 2007)

ya...  I dont know if I'll ever trust ZC again  got my hopes up and...nothing


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2007)

Ladies,

Our work here is done.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Feb 2007)

Clearly, you are unfamiliar with what "CB" stands for.  I for one am a huge supporter and fan of cougars and all things prowling.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Feb 2007)

For those of you who liked Cougar #1 from Pipers picture, I submit her "prowling mate" from that night..........[ and some great looking former porn star in the middle ]
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17070/post-366611.html#msg366611


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Feb 2007)

Any time you need a wing man, I'll be your Chodoboy!


----------



## TN2IC (2 Feb 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Ahahahaha...no really...thats funny.
> 
> Piper + Cougars + Beer on Bruce's tab = One absolutally hilarious night
> 
> ...



Cougars? Camelot? Gagetown? Memories...


----------



## bilton090 (2 Feb 2007)

Did you get her a babysitter when you went to the washroom ?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Cougars? Camelot? Gagetown? Memories...



You forgot Sweetwaters.  Just a regular den, that.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> Our work here is done.



Oh good, can I go to bed now???  :boring: (not bored, just sleepy!)
I have to say, since I haven't been single in over 10 years. I am over qualified to be a Cougar. (I think!!)


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Feb 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> You forgot Sweetwaters.  Just a regular den, that.



no thats the 20/20  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Feb 2007)

Sweetwaters ain't that bad...Try across the river at Nick-E-Z's  >


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2007)

Nick-E-Zs

 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (3 Feb 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> You forgot Sweetwaters.  Just a regular den, that.



Sweetwaters shall always be Sweetwaters... just don't follow her back to Geary...NEVER!!! Run back to the shacks before it is too late...D25 is calling you...


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Feb 2007)

No..do not follow her back to Geary...or many other places around that base...


----------



## Baloo (7 Feb 2007)

To give credit to Sweet's (Lord help me...), it is tame compared to the den known as the Northstar...just a little off the beaten path...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (7 Feb 2007)

Baloo said:
			
		

> To give credit to Sweet's (Lord help me...), it is tame compared to the den known as the Northstar...just a little off the beaten path...



Clearly, your post would be enhanced with a link to a MapQuest address map link!   ;D


----------



## Baloo (7 Feb 2007)

I think every cabbie in Freddy and Oromocto know it sufficiently well, from local clientele. All you have to do is ask for "a strip club." Its the only one. BUT REMEMBER. Only on Thursday and Friday nights are there "women," the other nights are live bands that play on the stage...and don't touch anything there. Or talk to anyone. Make sure you don't wear Hilfiger, or anything remotely respectable, as buddy got called on it. Or if the bouncers ask if you are cops, don't acknowledge said fact. And ignore prostitution and drug deals. Otherwise, have a blast!


----------



## NL_engineer (7 Feb 2007)

Baloo said:
			
		

> I think every cabbie in Freddy and Oromocto know it sufficiently well, from local clientele. All you have to do is ask for "a strip club." Its the only one. BUT REMEMBER. Only on Thursday and Friday nights are there "women," the other nights are live bands that play on the stage...and don't touch anything there. Or talk to anyone. Make sure you don't wear Hilfiger, or anything remotely respectable, as buddy got called on it. Or if the bouncers ask if you are cops, don't acknowledge said fact. And ignore prostitution and drug deals. Otherwise, have a blast!



I wonder where most of those people come form, that get into the cab and say "nearest strip club please", a mistake only made once  :skull:


joke, I know the answer  ;D


----------



## niner domestic (7 Feb 2007)

Ken's Story

It is important for men to remember that, as women grow older, it becomes harder for them to maintain the same quality of housekeeping as when they were younger. When you notice this, try not to yell at them. Some are oversensitive, and there's nothing worse than an oversensitive woman.


My name is Ken. Let me relate how I handled the situation with my wife, Janet. When I took "early retirement" last year, it became necessary for Janet to get a full-time job along with her part- time job, both for extra income and for the health benefits that we needed.

Shortly after she started working, I noticed she was beginning to show her age. I usually get home from the golf course about the same time she gets home from work.

Although she knows how hungry I am, she almost always says she has to rest for half an hour or so before she starts dinner. I don't yell at her. Instead, I tell her to take her time and just wake me when she gets dinner on the table. I generally have lunch in the Men's Grill at the club, so eating out is not reasonable. I'm ready for some home cooked grub when I hit that door.

She used to do the dishes as soon as we finished eating. But now it's not unusual for them to sit on the table for several hours after dinner.  I do what I can by diplomatically reminding her several times each evening that they won't clean themselves. I know she really appreciates this, as it does seem to motivate her to get them done before she goes to bed.

Another symptom of aging is complaining, I think. For example she will say that it is difficult for her to find time to pay the monthly bills during her lunch hour. But, boys, we take 'em for better or worse, so I just smile and offer encouragement. I tell her to stretch it out over two or even three days. That way she won't have to rush so much. I also remind her that missing lunch completely now and then wouldn't hurt her any (if you know what I mean). I like to think tact is one of my strong points.


When doing simple jobs, she seems to think she needs more rest periods. She had to take a break when she was only half finished mowing the yard.  I try not to make a scene. I'm a fair man. I tell her to fix herself a nice, big, cold glass of freshly squeezed lemonade and just sit for awhile. And, as long as she is making one for herself, she may as well make one for me too.

I know that I probably look like a saint in the way I support Janet.  I'm not saying that showing this much consideration is easy. Any men will find it difficult. Some will find it impossible! Nobody knows better than I do how frustrating women get as they get older.


However, guys, even if you just use a little more tact and less criticism of your aging wife because of this article, I will consider that writing it was well worthwhile.

After all, we are put on this earth to help each other.....

Signed,
Ken

EDITOR'S NOTE:
Ken died suddenly on May 27th. The police report says that he was found
with a Calloway extra long 50-inch Big Bertha Driver II golf club rammed
up his a_ _, with only 2 inches of grip showing.

His wife Janet was arrested and charged with murder; however, the
all-woman jury found her Not Guilty, accepting her defense that he
accidentally sat down on it...


----------



## gaspasser (8 Feb 2007)

+1 niner, good defence!
I've seen that before but don't remember seeing the ending.  Can't understand how a man in todays society could survive with and attitude like that.  Well, maybe in Afghan
Sssh, don't let my niner read that or she'll get ideas (more) of her own.   
I silently believe that she is quietly plotting my demise so she can pick up on  all the moneys I'm worth dead.   ;D


"A Woman is the most conniving, manipulative, backstabbing individual on the face of the earth.
  YOU,  are just a man"  Red Green    ;D





This post was made in complete jest and by no means intended to offend or harm anyone.
No animals were harmed in the making of this post.


----------



## 2 Cdo (8 Feb 2007)

Niner domestic, that was funny! ;D I've seen it before and it is still as funny as the first time I read it!


----------



## niner domestic (8 Feb 2007)

What's even funnier is that you guys really think that Big Bertha you got for father's day was a gift?  bwhahahahahaha


----------



## gaspasser (8 Feb 2007)

Call me still at lunch, but what is a Big Bertha??


----------



## Shamrock (8 Feb 2007)

It's a line of Callaway golf clubs.

If you don't golf, you're either single or in a miserable relationship.


----------



## gaspasser (8 Feb 2007)

Thanks for that info.  And I  would like to comment..


1. I do golf...not that well...but I can hit the f&^&*ing little ball down rangeand get close to that stupid little hole.    :rage:
2. I am happily married, but haven't golfed in years due to...nevermind... ;D


 8)


----------



## niner domestic (8 Feb 2007)

BYT, remind me to let your missus know where to get a Big Bertha. (the bonus is, you might actually have a better game...LOL)


----------



## gaspasser (9 Feb 2007)

...{rude comment}


Are you saying that the size of the driver makes a differnce for a better game?



 :


----------



## Shamrock (9 Feb 2007)

It's not the size of the driver, it's how you handle your club.

I hope.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Feb 2007)

...well, you know what they say about a good driver...?


Psst, and I know the secret of snow.   ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Feb 2007)

Golf ??............you mean hit a ball that no one hits back??....kinda like playing tennis by yourself ??........... ^-^


----------



## niner domestic (9 Feb 2007)

Well, I had to graduate from "whack-a-mole" at some point...why not keep with the skill set of being able to whack an object not meant to be whacked - Golf.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Feb 2007)

Men! The origin of this thread had something to do with B E E R.
After golf you drink B E E R.
Methinks there is a plot afoot by the wo-persons here to get us to drink more B E E R.
Men! Resist!  













....Not likely!!!!!!

 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (9 Feb 2007)

Last time I had a few rounds, it was at the range. I was advance party and had about half a bucket of golf balls... That Fig 11 was scared.... right... *sigh*


----------



## Yrys (31 May 2007)

Sorry to resurect, but I can't believe I've missed that thread !


----------

